# Kenmore Elite Problems



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Kenmore elite


Just a name.

http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html



> The divider between the doors is so hot you can not touch it. Does this have something to do with the defroster?


Not normally anything to do with the defrosting...
http://www.applianceaid.com/yoderloop.html

jeff.


----------

